# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos Removal - CHEAP

## tricky4000

Call 1300 739 785
These guys are cheap and they're fast!
Tricks

----------


## dazzler

Cheap and Fast?  Do they have insurance? 
EDIT: Sounds like I was being a smart.......,  What I meant is check the insurance, a home owner up nth was burnt by an operator with no insurance.

----------


## cherub65

Ask for copies of tip fee receipts also

----------


## bpj1968

In Vic they have to be licensed by the EPA, and Workdafe and pretty sure insurance is part of that. 
A quick Google of the phone number turned up Asbestos Removal, Asbestos Cement Sheet, Vinyl Floored Tiles, Roof, Melbourne | Asbestos Audits Australia 
I have no connection with them

----------


## ctk1

Hi all first post been reading for a while and love the site.... 
Can you elaborate on CHEAP. What is cheap, what is expensive. I have just purchased a 2 bed unit and will be renovating it. it has asbestos in the wet areas and as i am shifting these around somewhat i may as well get rid of it all and replace with villaboord. rough numbers would be 30m2... what would i expect to pay for the asbestos removal only? i have allowed $800-1000 is this too little too much?

----------


## tricky4000

Wouldn't you rather call the number and ask them?

----------


## Steffen595

Asbestos Removal Melbourne, Kozdra Pty. Ltd. 
cannot remember how much it was. Around 400 mark for 25m²? They operate around Melbourne. Call in advance, they slot you in and pick up your asbestos. You can pile up 10m² per month or so, if you remove it yourself. Once done, they dispose your dust mask and paper suit as well. Professional, they wear their suits and stuff, friendly, no cowboys, even kept my crazy neighbour entertained. There is 1 or 2 deponies around Melbourne, one near Bulla. Nothing dusty in their yoghurts but.

----------


## watson

> Nothing dusty in their yoghurts but.

   :Rotfl:

----------

